# Autotrail Apache - Flat Cab Battery



## AlanandJean

Hi all. I lay up Apache E700 (2007) up for winter on our drive which is then hocked up to the 240 supply. Every now and then I go out and turn over the engine, and let it run for a short time.

However what with Christmas and the New Year I have not done this from just before Mid December. Today I was unable to start her up. Call me nieve but I was under the impression that when you are hitched up this should also charge the Hab and Cab Battery. After a few attempts I managed to Jump start using one of our cars. 8O 

Could someone clarify wether the cab battery should of been charged? or am I just suffering like everyone else due to the time of year and not taken her out for a run?

Kind regards

Alan and Jean


----------



## Broom

Hi Alan

Have you the battery charger turned on it will not charge up if not, not sure what system you have but mine I have to press the button marked battery when the led is lit thats the van battery when not lit thats the leisure battery.

I have to charge both leisure and van battery up every three weeks

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## AlanandJean

*Flat Cab Battery*

Broom thank you so much, you are correct as I have just gone out to my rather chilly MH and switched it over. It seems you can only charge one at a time.

:lol:

Once again thank you.

Kind regards

Alan and Jean


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You'd think, for what these damn things cost it would either do both together or switch automatically, having said that, I've never put ours on electric hook up, I use a solar panel on the dash, plugged into the ciggy socket


----------



## Chascass

It will also be worth noting, that you can also use the engine battery as a leisure battery in a emergence, by pressing the battery sign, and switching over from the leisure battery.

Charlie


----------



## Sargent

Hi Alan, the Electronic system has the ability to charge both batteries but you have tell it which to charge. If you tun on the control panel and then select the Vehicle battery an LED next to the Vehicle button will indicate Red for current being drawn from this battery and green when the charger is switched on and this is charging the battery, the bargraph will also show the voltage of the vehicle battery
I hope this helps but if you need any further assistance then either use this link www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC225_User_Instructions.PDF or contact us directly 01482 88165

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## clodhopper2006

Sargent said:


> Hi Alan, the Electronic system has the ability to charge both batteries but you have tell it which to charge. If you tun on the control panel and then select the Vehicle battery an LED next to the Vehicle button will indicate Red for current being drawn from this battery and green when the charger is switched on and this is charging the battery, the bargraph will also show the voltage of the vehicle battery
> I hope this helps but if you need any further assistance then either use this link www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC225_User_Instructions.PDF or contact us directly 01482 88165
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Ian Sargent


Hi Ian. Just to let you know the link above is broken.

Bob


----------



## RainDancer

Hi Guys.
If you have the problem of a flat cab battery. Have a look at Battery masters . It monitors the leisure battery and the engine battery. If the leisure battery is full or is charging it also charges the engine battery.

It works very well if you have a solar panel fitted. Not only does the solar panel charge the leisure battery but it also charges the engine battery.

I have a 125 watt solar panel, 4 110 amp leisure batteries and the battery master, I always have full batteries the voltage very rarely goes below 12.8 volts.

Have a look  at this site for information.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sargent

Thanks Bob for spotting the broken link, hopefully this link now works.

www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC225_User_Instructions.pdf

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## zulurita

Hi Alan, Jean,

I can certainly recommend you having a solar panel + battery master. Don't have problems with vehicle battery since I started having the above combination many years ago now.

However does your charger allow for a solar panel to be fitted through it? Mine does so in theory do not need a battery master. Howver my dealer fitted the two and did not do it through the charging unit.

Worth finding out if a solar panel can be fitted and wired through your Sargent charging unit.


----------



## AlanandJean

Thanks Rita for the info. We have 2 x 80watt panels fitted but they only charge the hab batteries, I am due to upgrade/replace our 2 x 110 batteries and will see if it can be done retro style.

Thank you.

Alan and Jean


----------

